# Hogwarts Music



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

I'm thinking something by Nox Arcana...we really enjoyed their Carnival of Lost Souls (played a lot of it at our CarnEVIL party this year and everyone commented on the creepy music)


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

you should definitely play Do the Hippogriff! theres lilys theme that plays during the princes tale scene. 

heres a link to the wiki page for the movies, scroll down to the bottom and it has a link to click for each movies soundtrack with a full list of songs for each one. but definitely Do the Hippogriff. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Music_of_the_Harry_Potter_films

also, im coming to your house next year for halloween. lol


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Thanks for the link....and anytime,lol...love meeting a fellow Potter fan


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

fan is a bit of an understatement lol. you're welcome though, hope you find some stuff on there you like that is fitting for the party you're planning. i know there is some darker tunes in the later 4 movies but not sure if theres 4 hours worth lol.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

K off topic but knowing your a potterhead I have to ask your opinion...

I'm making a peppers ghost...the set up is I'm making a large faux fireplace and hot coals display...projected onto the hot coals will be the image of Sirius Black where in Goblet of Fire he is talking to Harry in the hot embers. My problem is finding something for him to say...I wanted him to warn my guests of something.

The room the prop will be set up in will be visable as guests pass by to go to the restroom. I want it to grab their attention "Psst, ...." but I can't think of anything. We are doing house point games so I thought about him telling them a secret (like they're are Golden Snitches hidden, find one and your house will gain 150 points...or maybe tell them to look for an item hidden in one of my portraits like a book or something...or a message they have to decipher) what do you think...We are having a Horcrux Hunt (Scavenger Hunt) so it can't relate to them. Can't wait to hear what you come up with


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

what about the "keep your friends close" warning he gives harry before he disappears from the fire? 

thats the only thing i can think of, but my husband thinks you definitely need a peeves incorporated into the party somehow (assuming you've read the books and know who peeves is), and of course if they're walking by it to go to the bathroom... maybe a moaning myrtle recording in the can? i could have such a field day helping you plan your party, so many ideas in my brain right now!


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Love the keeping your friends close idea...not sure if our crowd will recognize Peeves "thems not much for reading,lol"...I wanted to do an actual ghost for my peppers ghost effect but my TV limits us on size but I think I might have Myrtle on audio in the bathroom  We've been wanting to do HP for forever but it's a huge undertaking on a low budget...good thing I'm crafty lol


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

well the best thing about starting with party planning early in the year is you have all year to get everything you need so you're not shelling out hundreds of dollars in the span of 2 months. 

i would still go ahead and incorporate peeves though, your friends who have read the series will appreciate it! 

maybe one of these days if i ever make friends locally i can throw my own harry potter themed party and steal all your ideas.. lol


----------



## TJN66 (Oct 7, 2011)

I agree with Nox Arcana...great music!


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Midnight Syndicate's 'Dungeons & Dragons' album includes a piece called 'Craft of the Wizard' that might work for you.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestion, I started listening to some of the D&D and it will work perfectly...think I may add it with some Nox and a few HP songs, still searching but I think I'm headed in the right direction


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

mariposa0283 said:


> well the best thing about starting with party planning early in the year is you have all year to get everything you need so you're not shelling out hundreds of dollars in the span of 2 months.
> 
> i would still go ahead and incorporate peeves though, your friends who have read the series will appreciate it!
> 
> maybe one of these days if i ever make friends locally i can throw my own harry potter themed party and steal all your ideas.. lol


Steal away girl, I'm sure I'll be hounding you for ideas along the way anyway,lol. Where bouts in Kansas are you...I have loads of family in the Witchita area .


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

im 4 hours north of wichita, right by nebraska. 

hound all you want, im sure i can come up with at least one suggestion for just about everything... god knows ive read the books and watched the movies enough.. and i own the unofficial cookbook.. though the cover lies, there is no butterbeer recipe in there. once i found that out i havent even bothered looking through it anymore lol. but if you need a recipe i can fish it out and PM it to you.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

That's awesome...thank you so much  My mom just moved from Omaha back to Missouri...she couldn't stand the cold...I think she forgot Missouri is just about as bad,lol


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

lol missouri gets more snow than we do... go figure.


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

How about Enya's "Deora Ar Mo Chroi" ? She sings it in Gaelic, and it may fit your theme well:


----------



## Atomic Mystery Monster (Jul 29, 2003)

I recommend using selections from the following albums:

Nox Arcana - "Blood of the Dragon" & "Grimm Tales"
Midnight Syndicate - "Dungeons and Dragons"
Dronolan's Tower - "Journeys in Darkness Vol. 1" & "Legends of Kitholan Vol. 1"

Oh, and these websites might also be of use to you.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Thank you both so much, can't wait to check everything out


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Okay so I decided to post my other thread so everyone can get a feel for the overall look and feel I'm going for. I'm thinking we may include a dance area in the garage (not sure if anyone will dance though), so now I'm wondering if I should incorporate dance music or have two different types of music playing in each location. I really want to keep the feeling in the house dark and eerie. Plus I want it to be something that won't compete with people visiting...again thanks for all the suggestions, I've found some really great stuff now it's just deciding what to do with the addition of a dance area..

Here's the link

http://www.halloweenforum.com/party-ideas-experiences-recipes/124330-deathly-hallows-2013-a.html


----------



## Dark Tiki Studios (May 1, 2013)

Wow.... That's random... It's my first day on this forum, and the first post I replied to was also yours.... It was about doing a zombie themed party. But now I just found this one (I'm also a Potter Fan), and it says you're doing a Hogwarts themed party.


----------

